# Genzyme Somatropin



## fl703 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just picked up a couple genzyme somatropin kits, they are 10bottles in each kit, 10ius in each bottle .  It comes jn small vials with red tops and the powder stays clumped at the bottom when turned upside down.  Has anyone ever heard of these? I'll post pics as soon as i upload em to my computer.  Thanks guys.


----------



## fl703 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are the pics, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fl703 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the Upside down pic


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2013)

have you tested them yet....??  or do you plan to?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 18, 2013)

Is this the first time you are using
GH? The powder usually stays on the 
Bottom when turned upside down. 
Some viles it will slide down. 
As far as that, it's fine. Never heard
Of the ones you have though. Testing them 
Like gymrat said is the only way to know.


----------



## fl703 (Feb 18, 2013)

i never get bloodwork done, i've been using em for about 3 weeks now basicly 2 iu every morning, im just beginning to do 2iu when i wake up and 2 iu in the evening.  I havent really noticed any of the expected sides as of yet


----------



## fl703 (Feb 18, 2013)

yes this is my first time running gh, i've been trying to get it for months and bought some bs i have pics on another thread on this site of those.  Picked up these and began using about three weeks ago, i plan on running it as long as i can afford it.  I'm runnin test e right now also but im only doing 8 weeks on and im on week 6.  I plan on doing 8 on and 8 off with test e for a while.


----------



## Azog (Feb 19, 2013)

Go get blood work. It's not a good policy to 'never get bloodwork'. You have no idea how your blood, e2 or test levels are. You'll also never know for sure if your gh is properly dosed. You should be having vivid dreams andsslightly cts at 4ius daily. Go get bloods.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2013)

get a serum GH test man.  you owe it to yourself after spending all this coin.


----------



## g0re (Feb 19, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> get a serum GH test man.  you owe it to yourself after spending all this coin.



Exactly.  No sense injecting something into your body that u have no idea what it is.

Pin 10iu IM.  Then get a GH serum test ~3 hours later.

That's the only way to know if its legit or not.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

I have been through the whole buying a kit of gh and later finding out it was probably bunk thing and it sux. All I can say is if u have any doubts don't use it. I was out 200 bucks and had to cut my losses. I Googled the kind I got(nipertropin) and found s lots of negative things. I also made a thread and a few bros knew a little about it. Good luck and I hope it's g2g bro


----------



## grind4it (Feb 19, 2013)

What's the point of a 8 week test e cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2013)

fl703 said:


> Here are the pics, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 518




I'm going to bet all my money that these are fake... It says recumbant DNA on the label... Um. That should say recombinant...


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like u may have been zeeked


----------



## g0re (Feb 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Looks like u may have been zeeked



Or he may have been cranium'd.


----------



## fl703 (Feb 20, 2013)

g0re said:


> Exactly.  No sense injecting something into your body that u have no idea what it is.
> 
> Pin 10iu IM.  Then get a GH serum test ~3 hours later.
> 
> That's the only way to know if its legit or not.



I'm not even sure where to go to get that specific bloodwork done, i dont have a primary doctor i inly go when im really sick lol. Maybe i'll make an apt to get a check up this week and get my bloodwork done and pin that 10iu a couple hours b4


----------



## fl703 (Feb 20, 2013)

grind4it said:


> What's the point of a 8 week test e cycle?



This was my first time running anythjng, i want to be on during the summer, so i figured instead of running a 12 week cycle n bejng off the sunmer, i'll do 8 on then 8 off now, then get on a 12 week cycle around may


----------



## fl703 (Feb 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> Go get blood work. It's not a good policy to 'never get bloodwork'. You have no idea how your blood, e2 or test levels are. You'll also never know for sure if your gh is properly dosed. You should be having vivid dreams andsslightly cts at 4ius daily. Go get bloods.



Well i've really been on 2iu these three weeks and i can honestly say i have been having crazy vivid dreams that i can clearly remember which never happens, this may have nithing to do wit the hgh but i figured id mention it.


----------



## g0re (Feb 20, 2013)

fl703 said:


> I'm not even sure where to go to get that specific bloodwork done, i dont have a primary doctor i inly go when im really sick lol. Maybe i'll make an apt to get a check up this week and get my bloodwork done and pin that 10iu a couple hours b4



Goto privatemdlabs.com....they order the blood work, u go to a local lab, the results are emailed to u


----------



## fl703 (Feb 20, 2013)

g0re said:


> Goto privatemdlabs.com....they order the blood work, u go to a local lab, the results are emailed to u



Ok cool i'm definitly going to get on top of this thanks alot man


----------



## fl703 (Feb 20, 2013)

g0re said:


> Goto privatemdlabs.com....they order the blood work, u go to a local lab, the results are emailed to u



If i want to get my test levels checked along with the hgh whoch tests should i use, i see human growth hormone i'll use that for the growth but there are alot of them for the testosterone


----------



## g0re (Feb 20, 2013)

fl703 said:


> If i want to get my test levels checked along with the hgh whoch tests should i use, i see human growth hormone i'll use that for the growth but there are alot of them for the testosterone



Get the female hormones panel test, it will include your e2 levels along with test levels


----------



## PFM (Feb 20, 2013)

Where do you guys come up with these off the wall brands? I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bro, take it from experience. Don't go buying any unknown gh. You have to hang out here and let the vets teach you some things about all gear. Be very careful who you trust, I was cranium'd to the tune of $1200 bucks because I trusted just because I was in a hurry to get some gh. I learned the hard way by getting taken for almost $2000 in the last few months. I refuse to go that route again. Make some friends on here and read, read, read. Great info on here if you will just be patient. Just some friendly advise, certainly not knowledgeable enough to tell you that what you have is bunk.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 2, 2013)

My receommendation would be to ask these type of questions before you buy soemthing.  Save yourself the frustration of not knowing what you're injecting into you body.  

I've never heard of this brand.

Get the gh serum test.  Inject 10 iu IM 2 to 3 hours prior to your test.  You'll have all your answers.

Unfortunately gh is the most faked of all ass type compounds.  As POB commented the likelyhood of you stumbling on something real with all the bogus gh out there is very unlikely unfortunately.  However, your test will tell you everything you need to know.


----------

